# New Score Sunday at Eden swap meet   Mead Pathfinder



## tpender3 (Mar 1, 2012)

I got this bike sunday at Eden Swap Meet.   Mead Pathfinder I need a few parts like front wooden wheel, front fender stays, Rear Brake lever, drop stand.
If anyone has parts I am interested in purchasing. Also any information would be welcomed
Thanks Tony 
tpender3@yahoo.com


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 2, 2012)

I have they same crank and sprocket on a Mead Crusader I just picked up. Any chance you could post the serial number, I'm trying to get an idea of a date.  Mine is 177872  Thanks,  Cool looking bike, I'm not too sure of the color?  L


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 3, 2012)

This looks like it under went a full resto at some point in time.  I cannot find these cranks in any pictures, rare?  I only have a few scanned images from the Mead 1916 and 1920 catalog.  I'll keep hunting


----------



## tpender3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Bike had been painted at sometime. It set upstairs in a old hardware store that had been closed for many years. The hardware store owner give or sold the Mead to the Man I got it from. I been watching this bike for 2 years waiting for him to sell it. He came to Eden Bike show I had a raleigh he wanted so we made a deal. It is missing a few parts like the front wheel, front fender braces and the brake lever so the thrill of the hunt is on. So if anyone knows where i Can find the parts let me know. Thanks for the information and comments so far.
Tony


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 8, 2012)

This is from the '24 Ranger catalog
Definately similar to the Model A, but notice the head tube is longer on yours



I'm not sure if a longer head tube means earlier or later... experts?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 8, 2012)

on the left is the model A crank from 1918
the right is from the 1923 catalog
I would now assume your bike is newer than the 1924 from my last post
hope this helps -Nick


----------



## chitown (Mar 9, 2012)

*Great score!*



Nick-theCut said:


> I'm not sure if a longer head tube means earlier or later...




Each model could come in several size frames most likely. The '24 catalog pic has that sprocket so '24 and over seems right.

Beautiful bike. I want to take a razor blade to those headset cups though. Pin striping looks taped? I'd almost want to strip the paint to see if there is some original paint left as a clue to original color or just to repaint with real pin stripes and all.

Good luck on the part search. I think Mead's would have had the rims painted and pin striped as well. You could paint a modern rim with the same profile which would be practical wallet purposes. (see $99 Walmart Fixie bike thread as example). vs correct ($ee lobdell rim thread)

Update with pics or any progress in the part hunt.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 19, 2022)

1917 Mead Pathfinder chain | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Just curious what kind of chain a 1917 Mead pathfinder would have had... I am guessing 1/2 inch pitch roller - not sure of the width. Does anyone have any they might want to get rid of? Would it have been Diamond brand chain? Type of grips for the handlebars?




					thecabe.com


----------

